

Danger of Death - route66
http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2013/02/daily-chart-7

======
nonamegiven
It's not always strictly numbers. Take bee stings. If you're not allergic to
bee stings then 25m/1 against dying from it is probably right. You may have
been stung in the last year and not even noticed it, or thought it was
something else.

If you're allergic to bee stings then that probably brings your odds up
significantly, although it's probably still in the millions to one magnitude.

